# Type R FN2 paint correction and ceramic coat



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi all, Had my bronze Honda Civic Type R (2007) for over 1 year now and decided it needed a well deserved detail involving a 2 stage paint correction and a ceramic coating application. 
Saw a New Type R (fk2) owner showcasing the work done on his lovely car and enquired with the detailer Mike living nearby in Bracknell. 
I visited him and got a price and sorted a date to get the work done. He really did do an exceptional job on the fk2 so i was fairly excited to see his magic on mine!

Here is the result!

























































































































Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Mike did a stunning job and i can't praise him enough. Below is a summary of the work he did. He worked over 2 days and must have easily put in 12+ hours in the cold and wet! 

"Well... that was car number 2 for this week... Dav glad you liked it, it certainly looked stunning in the end!!!

The Type R was booking in for a 2 stage correction, with the car being of a darker colour and with the soft Honda paint, only a 2 stage would do. The process went a little like this, wheels were cleaned with ValetPro Bilberry first along with the arches, the car was then prewashed with Bilt Hamber Auto Wash allowed to dwel then rinsed. Then a 2BM with CarPro Reset shampoo and a microfibre madness wash mitt for that added safety while touching the paintwork. After the next rinse a full decontamination was carried out, first with CarPro TarX, then Angelwax Revelation to both the bodywork and alloys. After which the paintwork was clayed using the Angelwax Glide Sponge and CarPro Ech2o as the lubricant. The alloy wheels and door jams at this point were sealed using Gyeon Wet Coat for extreme beading and self clean abilities.
The vehicle was then throughly rinsed before being air dried and then after using CarPro Fat Boa towels and again CarPro Ech2o. After which the paintwork was put under inspection lighting with spot lamps and the Rupes Swirl Torch to find what defects were present, after initial inspections and compound testing Koch Chemie H8 and a yellow Rupes foam pad was chosen to give the best result for cutting, and a white Rupes foam pad and Angelwax Perfect Polish for refinement, the machines that would be used was DAS6 Pro Plus, Vertool 12e and the ShineMate EP803 Mini Rotary.
Then the lengthy process of the cutting was undertaken to all external bodywork, including the headlights & taillights. This process was fraught with rain but we kept dry with our RockAwnings Explorer 4.5x3 gazebo, in the end of the day the cutting was complete and time for a break.
In the morning, the vehicle was air dried due to rain over night and then given a waterless wash with CarPro Ech2o as only rain water was evident, after which the polishing was undertaken to restore the clarity/gloss and wet look to the car from which the compound could do only so far. After this all the tape was removed from the vehicle and thoroughly wiped down with CarPro Eraser to remove all remaining polish and oils to ensure a proper bond with the coating. But before the coating was undertaken the customer had provided some touchup paint which was used to touch up the majority of stone chips along with door edges etc. 
After a brief break to allow the paint to dry and a cuppa the coating process begins... here CarPro CQUK was chosen as the coating in which was then applied to all external bodywork, trims and scuttle bay. After the application and cure time of each panel it was wiped with a clean fresh microfibre cloth then the CarPro Swede cloth was used to level the product and ensure a flawless finish.
After this application process was complete a 1hr wait must be completed before CarPro Reload was applied as a protectant and water repelant for the coating, during this time, glass was cleaned inside/out with Gyeon Glass and front/rear exterior sealed with Angelwax H2Go and tires were dressed in CarPro Perl.
And final bit, a bit of tooth pickery to ensure all the compound/polish is removed from the cracks and crevices to give that flawless look.
In the end, the vehicle looked stunning with a glossy wet look and the bronze paint flake relay shined in the sunlight!"

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice work, could do with a wheel refurb, then it would stand out even more than it does.


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

ibiza55 said:


> Very nice work, could do with a wheel refurb, then it would stand out even more than it does.


Thank you, yes that is the plan in the new year along with better tyres. Should i stick with the same colour or would a darker colour suit the car better?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Commander2874 said:


> Thank you, yes that is the plan in the new year along with better tyres. Should i stick with the same colour or would a darker colour suit the car better?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


I would go with the same colour. I'm personally not a fan of dark wheels on all but a few cars.

I used to have a ep3 for many many years and loved it.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ctr taylor (Jul 23, 2017)

cracking looking car got a milano fn2 my self.the honda paints a nightmare.i like the stock wheel colour .


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Very nice finish there

I remember those days on the super soft Honda paint
What a PITA that was. 

Atleast you've got a ceramic on now


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Lexus-is250 said:


> I would go with the same colour. I'm personally not a fan of dark wheels on all but a few cars.
> 
> I used to have a ep3 for many many years and loved it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. Yes will stick with current colour.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

ctr taylor said:


> cracking looking car got a milano fn2 my self.the honda paints a nightmare.i like the stock wheel colour .


Thanks bud. Fn2 in red look amazing!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Keep them original matey.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

lovely R


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

Stunning work!!!


----------



## pf1982 (Jan 3, 2015)

Looks brilliant 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## warren1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow.looks great!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Very well done,I've done a few and one in particular one comes to mind where the car had an average 78 um readings,paint was wrecked but turned out better than i expected.
Your car turned out peach mate.:thumb:


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Looks great. Stock colour for the wheels is the way to go. 

Guy at work has recently bought one same colour as yours. Showed him the pics and it has inspired him to get his detailed. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks really nice and a fantastic colour, it's come up really well


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

suspal said:


> Very well done,I've done a few and one in particular one comes to mind where the car had an average 78 um readings,paint was wrecked but turned out better than i expected.
> Your car turned out peach mate.:thumb:


Thank you mate!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

RicardoB said:


> Looks great. Stock colour for the wheels is the way to go.
> 
> Guy at work has recently bought one same colour as yours. Showed him the pics and it has inspired him to get his detailed.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Haha awesome! Thank you, makes the car ao much more enjoyable to own and run!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Was time for a wash and it is so easy now with dirt just dropping off. Was looking at washing the 320d today but an old dear hit my stationery car leaving a nice dent!























Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Cracking car and looking stunning now , did you apply reload after your wash ?


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

slimjim said:


> Cracking car and looking stunning now , did you apply reload after your wash ?


Thank you mate. Yes after i dried it i applied carpro ech20 mixed with water (qd) and put 2 oz of reload in too to keep it topped up and clean from water spots. After 6 months I'll just give it a full reload spray and wipe.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Having not washed the car in 6 weeks i have now given it it's second wash in 2 weeks so bang upto date!

After giving it a snowfoam and 2 bucket wash i dried the car and used carpro reload to give the coating a fresh top up. This should have it beading water for the next few months.























Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Lovely mate


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

James_R said:


> Lovely mate


Thanks mate.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Since i have had this done the car still washes easily and looks like new! I tend to wash it every 2-3 weeks and only rarely do motorway drives which helps with the wash.

Had new calipers and a spoiler since! The latter has been polished and sealed with 2 coats of Collonite 915






























Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice Type R buddy :thumb:


----------

